# Eco build planning permisson



## ebonieray3 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hello, 
I was wondering if anyone has experience in eco builds on rustic land in Portugal. 
My husband and I are currently in the planning stages of hopefully buying some land in Central Portugal around Pedrogao Grande.

I will go there next week to look for some land that we hope to build and eco home on. 
At the moment based on what I have researched I am most interested in Earth bag and also earth rammed techniques for building our eco home. We have saved a small amount of money to buy some land and start our build in the hope to move on to a more simple and sustainable way of living.

We will aim to build using sustainable methods and recycled materials where possible. 
We plan to do much of the build ourselves as our budget is very small but need advice on how best to go about this. I understand using a concrete foundation will be considered a "permanent" dwelling, but I have read mixed opinions about what type of structures need these building permits. Some say its based on the materials used, some say its to do with living there full time, some say if its temporary no need to permits....all very confusing! 
I want to do the right thing from the start so hoping for some help from anyone else who may have done this before. 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. 
Best 
Ebonie


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm in the PG area & just 10 minutes from the town & I reckon you'll be VERY lucky indeed to get planning permission on Rustic land especially in PG and/or anywhere near the lake & would strongly suggest you consult the planning dept in the Camara before you believe what the seller or agent has told you.

Also be careful who you deal with, don't under any circumstances use a lawyer recommended by the seller or agent, don't sign anything or part with a cent before your lawyer tells you to & consider the wildfire risk issues VERY carefully indeed when you look at a property.

Happy to meet up with you for a coffee whilst you're here if you think that'll help.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

ebonieray3 said:


> Hello,
> I was wondering if anyone has experience in eco builds on rustic land in Portugal.
> My husband and I are currently in the planning stages of hopefully buying some land in Central Portugal around Pedrogao Grande.
> 
> ...


Hi,

What is your research based on? A Random "googgle" search which will give be self self-selecting results from people who are writing secondhand hearsay? You'll probably not get results from people who have been tossed off their Rustico whist shouting (not in Portuguese) " I know my rights". If the Portuguese do not build Eco homes on Rustico why do you think you can?

Please give some links for this research, possibly the bits covering building permission application and approval for habitation projects and the Approved builders scheme (prevents non qualified/ non registered builders signing off each stage of the habitation build, And maybe some for the sewage disposal rules, obtaining a postal address in a field for your tax registration and bank account.

Central Port has an abundance of cheap semi derelict properties - built of local materials, field stone, branches and clay tiles - in rural areas and usually classed as habitation so people do not have to cause problems for themselves with this sort of thing if they want the "back to nature" experience . However the choice is yours.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Am I the only one who wonders what happens to these halfwits? 

A month on & no reply. WTF is that all about & it makes me wonder why we go to the trouble of offering help & support?


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

travelling-man said:


> Am I the only one who wonders what happens to these halfwits?
> 
> A month on & no reply. WTF is that all about & it makes me wonder why we go to the trouble of offering help & support?


I resent that remark.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Strontium said:


> I resent that remark.


It wasn't aimed at you.......... but I really find it strange that we fairly often get new members sign up, ask a (often similar) question & then don't bother to reply.

Makes me wonder why they bothered to ask the question in the first place.......


----------

